# Skull casts



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Skull casting

I needed a quantity of small skull faces for another project build, and came up with this solution

Materials

Air drying Clay (Das for instance)
Aluminum foil
Skull to cast from 
Rolling pin or similar (I used a small length of PVC pipe)
Clay modeling tools

The skull I am casting from is 4 inches high










1.	Cover the skull with the aluminum foil










2.	take a block of clay from the pack and roll out to a thickness of between 1/8 and 1/4 inch










3.	Cover the front of the skull with the clay.










4.	Shape the clay to the skull, removing any excess clay as you work the clay










5.	Add details (teeth etc) using modeling tools










As I only needed the skull fronts, I removed the excess clay 










Because the drying time is around 24 hours and wanting to continue casting, I carefully removed the foil from the skull, removing the cast as well. You may need to slightly reshape your cast after removing.










Once the clay is almost dry, you can remove the foil from the cast



















One pack of clay (2.2 pounds) was ample to make 6 skull fronts


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another simple yet brilliant idea. I was thinking that this idea could also be used to make other tombstone embellishments. Thanks


----------

